# upgradin laptop with SSD



## mudit47 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have Asus GL553VD-FY103T.

I want to upgrade IT by putting ssd in it.
But how do I find out, will it support SSD or not.

If it does support SSD :-
can I do it myself?
how?
do I need to remove HDD or I can keep both?


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 13, 2017)

According to this website  Asus ROG Strix GL553VD (7700HQ, FHD, GTX 1050) Laptop Review ,
your laptop model has M.2 slot. You can add a M.2 SSD. You can do it yourself. But it may void warranty. You get the SSD and ask the Asus service center folks to replace it for you without sacrificing warranty. No need to remove HDD if you get the M.2 SSD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2017)

mudit47 said:


> I have Asus GL553VD-FY103T.
> 
> I want to upgrade IT by putting ssd in it.
> But how do I find out, will it support SSD or not.
> ...


You bought Asus laptop when Dell had same config + ssd for lower price? (as mentioned in your thread here:
LAPTOP BUYING ADVISE DELL VS MSI)


----------



## mudit47 (Nov 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You bought Asus laptop when Dell had same config + ssd for lower price? (as mentioned in your thread here:
> LAPTOP BUYING ADVISE DELL VS MSI)


my friend has a model above than one I was talking about (didn't know at first) and his battery backup is down to 2 hrs 30 min in 6 months. (with 1050Ti)
Also the display was really bad ( less colors ) .

So I was doubtful for a lower model.

So for 6k I don't want to suffer in future.


----------



## mudit47 (Nov 13, 2017)

Kasmerty said:


> Sorry , I don't think that ,


explain?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2017)

mudit47 said:


> my friend has a model above than one I was talking about (didn't know at first) and his battery backup is down to 2 hrs 30 min in 6 months.
> 
> So I was doubtful for a lower model.


Laptop batteries don't degrade this much unless you game on battery power or frequently use it from 100-10%, charge it back and then repeat instead of using it on AC power as much as possible.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 13, 2017)

Kasmerty said:


> Sorry , I don't think that ,


 What are you trying to say  ? Try finishing the sentence if possible.


----------



## mudit47 (Nov 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptop batteries don't degrade this much unless you game on battery power or frequently use it from 100-10%, charge it back and then repeat instead of using it on AC power as much as possible.


 Once the battery is full, doesn't AC goes directly to laptop?

he is not really a gamer, that's why I was worried if he is having these problems while doing his regular jobs then it can be abig problem for me


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2017)

mudit47 said:


> Once the battery is full, doesn't AC goes directly to laptop?
> 
> he is not really a gamer.


No, it is converted to DC and battery is cut off from the circuit to prevent overcharging in almost all modern laptops. Use the laptop this way and your battery may last longer than your laptop itself.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Laptop batteries don't degrade this much unless you game on battery power or frequently use it from 100-10%, charge it back and then repeat instead of using it on AC power as much as possible.



OP already bought a laptop. No point in discussing laptops.  SSD suggestion would be more helpful to him.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> OP already bought a laptop. No point in discussing laptops.  SSD suggestion would be more helpful to him.


Just giving OP a tip to prevent excessive battery degradation.
@mudit47, get a 120-256 GB Samsung 850 Evo M.2 or WD Blue m.2 ssd depending on the availability and check on Laptop's manual for opening it up to add the ssd. After putting it in, you need to move the OS from HDD to SSD (I prefer clean install instead) and set the ssd as primary boot device in bios.


----------



## mudit47 (Nov 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just giving OP a tip to prevent excessive battery degradation.
> @mudit47, get a 120-256 GB Samsung 850 Evo M.2 or WD Blue m.2 ssd depending on the availability and check on Laptop's manual for opening it up to add the ssd. After putting it in, you need to move the OS from HDD to SSD (I prefer clean install instead) and set the ssd as primary boot device in bios.


Thanks man, I will buy and try to do setup. if I have any issues I will ask again


----------

